# sub sounds terrible



## speaker-seeker (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a vector research 150w 12" sub that when trying to play at higher levels it sounds like it is doing all harmonics. I havent changed anything on the box when is sounded like that. its like it doesnt have enough power to push the speaker and when at full volume it cant even show any excursion.
I took out both ports to see if i would get more excursion with less distortion, it improved sound quality and excursion but still sucks.

WHAT CAN I DO?????????????


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

It could be "doubling" meaning the frequency fed the subwoofer is actually doubled. It is a form of harmonic distortion. If it didn't do it when it was new, then something has changed. You may be trying to overdrive it, especially if it doesn't have any limiting capabilities. You have to check every part of the audio chain, but, most likely it is in the subwoofer. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Is this the sub you’re talking about? If so, it looks like your expectations are higher than a $130 sub can deliver. 

I mean, the weight alone should be enough to give one pause: Twenty-five pounds for a 12” sub? The little M&K 8-incher I used to use for my computer system almost weighs that much. The mid-line Paradigm 10” sub I have in my bedroom system weighs 40 lbs. 

Most likely the only solution is to replace the Vector with something (read higher quality / more expensive) that performs to your liking.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## speaker-seeker (Jan 30, 2011)

yeah, the sub is just too for its own good. maybe ill use the driver for wall-socketing. The amp I already took out and used for my dual 8" sub


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

For just over double the price of your current sub you could pick up a Premiere Acoustics PA-150 and achieve significantly higher output, especially in the mid-bass.

PA-150 Link

Max Output Results:


----------



## speaker-seeker (Jan 30, 2011)

HAHAHA $900 is a little more than double the price i paid for mine - $140


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

speaker-seeker said:


> HAHAHA $900 is a little more than double the price i paid for mine - $140


The subwoofer sells for $350.00-$450.00 depending on where you order from. $900.00 is the MRSP, not the actual price they are selling for.


----------



## speaker-seeker (Jan 30, 2011)

oooh ok, im still too cheap to spend that much when id rather make my own but thanks anyway!


----------



## Nuance (Nov 2, 2008)

speaker-seeker said:


> oooh ok, im still too cheap to spend that much when id rather make my own but thanks anyway!


Making your own is even better! Do let us know if we can assist in any way, and good luck.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Pick up an Energy S10.3 (200W continuous (RMS?), 10" driver, 21Hz +/-3dB) when they're on sale. I played with one a few years ago. Great little sub.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

If you went with DIY, what would your budget be for the driver and an amp?


----------



## speaker-seeker (Jan 30, 2011)

i plan on upgrading the 8" drivers on my home made sub with the tc sounds epic 8. for the amp ill use the one i have now till it dies. I might get a car amp with a computer power supply to power it or ill get a crown xls 1000


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

I had ordered a BASS12 last year. I wasn't expecting much of course. Took it out of the box, hooked it up, played it, scratched my head, unhooked it, packed it back in the box and return it the day after. It made my PSW10 sound like Seaton Submersive...well not quite, but you get my point.

I would really look into the PA-150 like suggested earlier. I have 2 of it's smaller sibling and they are a fantastic value. The fit and finish is of the class of a much more expensive category. I had 2 Bic F12 before and although they start rolling off quickly at around 30hz, they are quite more articulate and precise. Just a thought...


----------

